

Ask HN: Which computer for college? - srinivasanv

College season approaches, yet Haswell computers are few and far between. Most incoming freshmen at my college would hope for their computer to last three years at least. For those who don&#x27;t want Macbook Airs, would you recommend waiting for Haswell or purchasing last year&#x27;s MBP&#x2F;Thinkpad?
======
shrughes
If the T440s comes out soon enough, the Thinkpad T440s with FHD IPS screen.

Otherwise... personally I'd go for the T431s. Macbook Airs don't have enough
key travel.

------
PencilAndPaper
14" T430s here. I love it and it weighs nothing. It plays excellently with
Linux. The battery life is supposed to last 5hours, but only lasts 2-3. I
might have a lemon battery though. I still recommend it.

------
sperm-donor
What about the The Timex Sinclair 1000
[http://www.cracked.com/article/120_the-5-most-
ridiculously-a...](http://www.cracked.com/article/120_the-5-most-ridiculously-
awful-computers-ever-made/)

